

Show HN: OpenHomes.in - jrs235
http://www.openhomesrealty.com/#!/home

======
adamkochanowicz
I keep getting "No results found" for an NYC zipcode.

~~~
dougbarrett
Same for mine, in the greater Los Angeles area

------
fiatjaf
Network effect will be your enemy, but I hope you succeed. I hope everybody
trying to disrupt the realty monopoly industry succeed.

